# I think I'm in love



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

make it stop please, I hate this thing, I'll try any technique so help me out if you know any, thanks


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Imagine the person belching loudly in the middle of the room. Repeat this any time you begin to feel attraction to them. Works pretty well.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Playful Proxy said:


> Imagine the person belching loudly in the middle of the room. Repeat this any time you begin to feel attraction to them. Works pretty well.


You, my friend, are a genius. In fact, I think I just fell in love with you! Oh, wait. Not anymore. Works every time!


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

It's vague, you know. Instead of love, it could be just a sudden excitement which stays a few weeks then goes away without anything left. Stay calm. I've been there a couple of times.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, it sounds like the object of your affection is less than deserving of it. I'm sorry.

My advice would be to fixate on all the qualities about them you hate. The time they gave you a dirty look, their dirty nails, knobbly knees, the way they overreact when you argue.

When we want to stay in love we (consciously or unconsciously) ignore these negative traits. But when it needs to be over, these less-than-flattering aspects of people need to become our sole perceptions of them--to ease the pain.



It is also useful to make yourself so preoccupied with tasks you enjoy and immerse yourself in perfecting your duties-until they no longer trouble you but are merely at the back of your mind, seeping in occasionally only to be drowned out by time with loved ones and a trek through the mountains etc.


You'll get over this person, OP. You will


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Realize that the person is probably on a pedestal in your mind and likely isn't as great as you imagine.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

ster said:


> Realize that the person is probably on a pedestal in your mind and likely isn't as great as you imagine.


regardless of that, what bothers me is that it was so random


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe you should just tell the person. Sometimes that makes it stop, and if it doesn't, at least you did something about it.  Gl.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Just imagine her having multiple sex partners without any emotional attachment to any of them. 

That'll sober you up pretty quickly.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

How to Stop Having An Inappropriate Crush: 10 Steps
How to forget someone fast | 2KnowMySelf
I Can Never Forget About Him, He Was the One | 2KnowMySelf

Hi! I just googled and read some stuff that seems to make sense upon skim reading.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Chest said:


> regardless of that, what bothers me is that it was so random


I understand.

The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I gotta do this on my own, thanks for the advices everyone


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemxn said:


>


you're not helping:dry:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Just walk up to them and hold an extremely idiotic conversation until they absolutely hate you and blow you off. That's guaranteed to work, you won't feel love after that.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Chest said:


> you're not helping:dry:


I know. I know...


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Lemxn said:


> I know. I know...


screw you I see you later


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chest said:


> make it stop please, I hate this thing, I'll try any technique so help me out if you know any, thanks


Total avoidance is the only means that I know of.


----------

